# Necrons for Space Marines



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,

I currently have the following available for trade;

2 sealed boxes of Necron Warriors
1 Trazyn the Infinite, unopened
1 Imotekh, The Stormlord, unopened
New Necron Codex








I also have 1 opened box of Necron Warriors (3 assembled and 1 base of Scarabs assembled and painted) and 1 Overlord Assembled with Orb in hand and primered Chaos Black.

I'm open to consider any offer that includes Space Marine kits. Preferably unpainted. Assembled is ok so long as the bits are easily removable. Please, pm me and we can always talk.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Updated to include pics.


----------

